# Google- Two-Week Course of Rifaximin Relieves Symptoms of IBS, Bloating: Presented at DDW - DG News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Two-Week Course of Rifaximin Relieves Symptoms of IBS, Bloating: Presented at DDW**DG News*"These data, which clearly demonstrate rifaximin's ability to provide durable relief of *irritable bowel syndrome* symptoms and bloating, represents a major *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

